# Can't get tv stations on bedroom aerial



## moondance (31 Oct 2007)

I moved into an apartment about a month ago. It came with tv and got the standard Irish channels through the wall socket. But yesterday I put a tv in another room that also has a tv socket and I can't get any channels by auto or manual tuning.

So thinking about getting one of those box things for getting UK channels for a once off payment (don't want sky and don't want a monthly charge). If I got this in one room would it work in other room? 

Also we are not allowed to put up any ouside aerials / dishes at apartment block. So aif anyone has any other ideas that would be great too!

Hope that all makes sense!


----------



## ClubMan (31 Oct 2007)

What "box things"?

The _boards.ie _ Cable & Digital TV forums are a good source of info on stuff like this.


----------



## moondance (31 Oct 2007)

ClubMan said:


> What "box things"?



All I know is a friend of mine got a "box thing" put in behind her tv by some guy for around 100euro one off charge (box + installation) and she now gets the UK channels on her tv without any sky dish. She lives about 2 hours drive away so doubt I could get the same guy to put one in for me!


----------



## ClubMan (31 Oct 2007)

Sounds dodgy. Perhaps one of those illegal _Dreambox _units which, as far as I know, involves stealing cable _TV _services from legitimate users or the cable company.


----------



## moondance (31 Oct 2007)

Ok then, could possibly be dodgy, I don't know!

Will check out that link ClubMan thank. I'm the most un-technically minded person ever so I just want someone to come in and make it all work without explaining the technical stuff! (I wonder how I managed to get an Hons degree in IT, I really do!).


----------



## ClubMan (31 Oct 2007)

If you are talking about _Dreambox _then if you start posting about it in that _boards.ie _forum they will probably close your thread as they don't allow discussion of such illegal topics.


----------



## Caveat (31 Oct 2007)

But aren't these "box things" about the same price as the perfectly legal _free to air_ packages anyway?  (less channels though)


----------



## ClubMan (31 Oct 2007)

What _FTA _option do you mean? _FTA _satellite doesn't sound like an runner here. Do you mean getting the analog terrestrial channels (_RTE1/2, TG4, TV3_) through a suitable _UHF _(in most cases) indoor antenna? Digital terrestrial needs additional equipment and is only a trial at the moment which (judging by boards.ie) I would not depend on running longer term just yet. Other than that some areas may get _UK _terrestrial analog or (less likely) digital broadcasts but it's not an option for most people.

Maybe the original poster just needs to ask (the management company/agent?) why the second _TV _outlet is ostensibly not connected up?


----------



## moondance (31 Oct 2007)

Can you get a free to air package that you don't need a dish for? I don't want anything illegal, I just want something that will work and that there won't be a monthly charge for. I don't even care about the UK channels, if I could just get a clear picture for RTE1, RTE2, TV3 and TG4 then I would be quite happy!


----------



## ClubMan (31 Oct 2007)

moondance said:


> Can you get a free to air package that you don't need a dish for? I don't want anything illegal, I just want something that will work and that there won't be a monthly charge for. I don't even care about the UK channels, if I could just get a clear picture for RTE1, RTE2, TV3 and TG4 then I would be quite happy!


Try [broken link removed] so.

Why is your second _TV _point not working though?


----------



## LBT (31 Oct 2007)

not to piggyback on your question  but I have sky in my sitting room but I would like to be able to watch tv (Irish channels) in the kitchen, all my rooms in the house have an aerial point but they don't seem to work. have tried a normal aerial but that doesn't seem to work either .... Anyone recommend a good aerial or do I have to put an aerial in the attic for those sockets to work...


----------



## ClubMan (31 Oct 2007)

Again the _boards.ie _forums are better on this stuff than _AAM_. If you cannot get the_ Irish _channels with a suitable set top aerial (such as the one linked to above) then you may need as suitable attic/loft or roof mounted aerial. What is appropriate depends on your location and what transmitter you receive broadcasts from. For example this will dictate whether _UHF _or _VHF _or both (_UHF _is more prevalent these days but some broadcasts may still be on _VHF _in some parts of the country), what _UHF _band(s) and consequently what sort of aerial(s) is(are) required. Just plugging things into sockets in the wall is sort of meaningless unless you know what these are actually connected to (if anything)!


----------



## LBT (31 Oct 2007)

like the other poster I am clueless!!

I will have a look at boards.ie!


----------



## Welfarite (31 Oct 2007)

The first thing to check is that the TV point in the bedroom is actually wired up. take it off by unscrewing the two screws and see if there is a cable behind the socket.


----------



## potnoodler (1 Nov 2007)

Totally illegal though and not recommending it but the dogybox decrypts NTLs premium channels while you are paying for their basic cable package.

Can't be still such a taboo subject considering they were discussing it in great 
detail on Radio1  .


----------



## ClubMan (1 Nov 2007)

So it's irrelevant here anyway since the original poster does not want to pay any regular subscription for a _TV _service at all.


----------

